
MIT researchers devise a secure anonymity network that’s 10x faster than Tor - jackgavigan
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/231817-mit-researchers-devise-a-secure-anonymity-network-thats-10x-faster-than-tor
======
daxorid
Is anyone working on an actual implementation of this, beyond the golang
reference implementation by one of the authors that can't be forked because it
lacks a license?

------
gaelow
Awesome. Really. But it can also be taken down with a sneeze. And these are
not easily fixable details, they come from the foundation, so I doubt it will
ever leave the lab. Reminds me a bit of the three little piggies tale.

------
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942)

